# It's Summertime!



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Summertime 
And the living is easy 
Fish are jumping 
The cotton is high 
Oh your daddy’s rich 
Your mama’s good looking 
I said hush little baby 
Don’t you cry


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Jul 7, 2007)

Summer has struck with a vengeance here as we've been enjoying temps in the 90's and some unusually high humidity.

I'm thrilled out of my socks.

The preceding was sarcasm as this kind of heat will cause pasty white Scotch Irish folks like me to burst into flames.

With that being said, the pictures are great.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Its summertime summertime sum sum summertime
Summertime summertime sum sum summertime
Summertime summertime sum sum summertime
Summertime summertime sum sum summertime summertime...

Well shut them books and throw em away
Say goodbye to dull school days
So come on and change your ways
Its summertime...

Well no more studying history
And no more reading geography
And no more dull geometry
Because its summertime

Its time to head straight for them hills
Its time to live and have some thrills
Come along and have a ball
Its summertime!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Nice pics. Did you start early? It was super humid and hot here today. From the lighting in the first few pics it looks early.

You've inspired me so I'm heading to the beach this week to log some miles. 
What town was that in the last few pics?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Chh chh-chh, uh Chh chh-chh, uh 
Chh chh-chh, uh Chh chh-chh, uh 
Chh chh-chh, uh Chh chh-chh, uh 
Chh chh-chh, uh Chh chh-chh 

In the summertime when the weather is high 
You can stretch right up and touch the sky 
When the weather's fine 
You got women, you got women on your mind 
Have a drink, have a drive 
Go out and see what you can find 

If her daddy's rich take her out for a meal 
If her daddy's poor just do what you feel 
Speed along the lane 
Do a ton or a ton an' twenty-five 
When the sun goes down 
You can make it, make it good in a lay-by 

We're no grey, people 
We're not dirty, we're not mean 
We love everybody but we do as we please 
When the weather's fine 
We go fishin' or go swimmin' in the sea 
We're always happy 
Life's for livin' yeah, that's our philosophy 

Sing along with us 
Dee dee dee-dee dee 
Dah dah dah-dah dah 
Yeah we're hap-happy 
Dah dah-dah 
Dee-dah-do dee-dah-do dah-do-dah 
Dah-do-dah-dah-dah 
Dah-dah-dah do-dah-dah


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

There's a time each year
That we always hold dear,
Good old summer time;
With the birds and the trees'es
And sweet scented breezes,
Good old summer time,
When you day's work is over
Then you are in clover,
And life is one beautiful rhyme,
No trouble annoying,
Each one is enjoying,
The good old summer time.

To swim in the pool,
You's play "hooky" from school
Good old summer time;
You play "ring-a rosie"
With Jim, Kate and Josie,
Good old summer time,
Those days full of pleasure
We now fondly treasure,
When we never thought it a crime
To stealing cherries,
With faces brown as berries,
Good old summer time.

In the good old summertime,
In the good old summertime,
Strolling thru' a shady lane
With your baby mine.
You hold her hand and she holds yours,
And that's a very good sign
That she's your tootsie wootsie
In the good, old summertime.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Roll out those lazy, hazy, crazy days of summer
Those days of soda and pretzels and beer
Roll out those lazy, hazy, crazy days of summer
Dust off the sun and moon and sing a song of cheer

Just fill your basket full of sandwiches and weenies
Then lock the house up, now youre set
And on the beach youll see the girls in their bikinis
As cute as ever but they never get em wet

Roll out those lazy, hazy, crazy days of summer
Those days of soda and pretzels and beer
Roll out those lazy, hazy, crazy days of summer
Youll wish that summer could always be here


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

zeytin said:


> Nice pics. Did you start early? It was super humid and hot here today. From the lighting in the first few pics it looks early.
> 
> You've inspired me so I'm heading to the beach this week to log some miles.
> What town was that in the last few pics?


We started well before sunup, went south on the Mount Vernon Trail, took Four Mile Run to the W&OD Trail. Exited the trail at Leesburg, crossed the Potomac on Whites Ferry. Took River Road (dirt this far out of the city) and a few others to Poolesville where we picked up more ice. Over to the C&O Canal tow path to Great Falls where we took the hills up to MacArthur and home.

A nice summer century.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MB1 said:


> A nice summer century.


Awesome summer century! I recognized the ferry boat when I saw it. I love that place. Great stuff! Thanks for posting.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice pics! Nice ride! I agree it was a great day for riding. Most of that is recognizable but we've never done the full WO&D, White's Ferry, towpath loop. Gotta try that one day.

So, where do you keep your camera? In a jersey pocket? (I've probably asked you this already!)


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

llama31 said:


> Nice pics! Nice ride! I agree it was a great day for riding. Most of that is recognizable but we've never done the full WO&D, White's Ferry, towpath loop. Gotta try that one day.
> 
> So, where do you keep your camera? In a jersey pocket? (I've probably asked you this already!)


The loop is only 80 ish miles which is why we started south on the Potomac/MVT to get those extra miles in.

I have a camera bag with a velcro strap that I loop on the belt of my butpack.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

MB1 said:


> The loop is only 80 ish miles which is why we started south on the Potomac/MVT to get those extra miles in.
> 
> I have a camera bag with a velcro strap that I loop on the belt of my butpack.


80ish would be plenty for us. We're not quite as fit as you and Miss M.

Aha, so the camera is right at your waist. That's good. I've been fishing mine out of the jersey pocket, which is a hassle. Looking for ways to make it easier...

BTW, I like the shot of Miss M next to the Harley on the Ferry.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

llama31 said:


> 80ish would be plenty for us. We're not quite as fit as you and Miss M.
> 
> Aha, so the camera is right at your waist. That's good. I've been fishing mine out of the jersey pocket, which is a hassle. Looking for ways to make it easier...
> 
> BTW, I like the shot of Miss M next to the Harley on the Ferry.



On long rides I wear a camelback (shhhh don't let the others know) and I velcro the camera case to the camelback chest or waist strap.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Outstanding, as usual*

Another report where you can feel the ride...

Well done.

You have probably posted before, but what camera are you using?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*It ain't about the camera.*



fasteddy07 said:


> ...You have probably posted before, but what camera are you using?


For the on bike stuff I use a Nikon Coolpix 4300 that I picked up on sale a few years ago when I killed my last on bike camera. I don't even know if that Nikon is still available and it isn't all that great of a camera anyway compared to what is available now.

The real deal is to figure out how to use whatever camera you do own. These little p-n-s digital cameras have so many features buried in the menus that learning how to use them is the hardest part of shooting. Of course the cameras are so good nowdays that for on bike stuff there really isn't much reason to shoot in any setting other than full automatic.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

The pictures were great as usual.

Pardon me if I don't share your enthusiasm for high humidity dog days of summer. Like this week's menu of hot, humid, and chance of thunderstorms each day. 

I spent three days in Baltimore last week near the Inner Harbor with some folks from the southwest. The ladies from El Paso were whining about the heat. I didn't think women could sweat that much from just walking a few blocks to get some dinner.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Don't worry, it ain't my favorite time of year either.*



bigrider said:


> ..Pardon me if I don't share your enthusiasm for high humidity dog days of summer. .....


I'll take a nice snowy day over summer heat but what is a boy going to do when his tootsie wootsie wants to ride?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

nice hose shot. 
my trick is to ride thru any sprinklers i see along the way.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Excellent photos, as usual. 

How'd you get the snake photo? Every time I try to take a snake pic they slither off before I can get that close.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

YuriB said:


> nice hose shot.


Jazz hands!


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

A photo report and lyrics thread in one. Awesome!!


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

MB1 said:


> For the on bike stuff I use a Nikon Coolpix 4300 that I picked up on sale a few years ago when I killed my last on bike camera. I don't even know if that Nikon is still available and it isn't all that great of a camera anyway compared to what is available now.
> 
> The real deal is to figure out how to use whatever camera you do own. These little p-n-s digital cameras have so many features buried in the menus that learning how to use them is the hardest part of shooting. Of course the cameras are so good nowdays that for on bike stuff there really isn't much reason to shoot in any setting other than full automatic.



Nice photos. I have a Nikon Coolpix S4, you're right there are so many settings I have to read the manual every couple of months to see if I'm missing something.

As for summer July has been awseome up here I hope it continues for August. The last 3 years summer has been virtually non-existant. It finally returned! Temperatures in the 30C range days on end, bring me some more,I love it! Summer is short north of the 49 you have to enjoy every day of it.


----------

